# B15 suspension same as N16 Pulsar???



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

hello I'm just a newbie......

Im just curious if the B15 share the same suspension with the N16 Pulsar? I currently own a N16 Sentra with QG15DE. AFAIK, the model launch in the U.S. was the B15 and in Asia was the N16. although the styling is different. I have reasons to believe that the B15 and N16 shares the same platform. I've searched the net and found a picture of the engine bay of the B15....it's very similar to my N16.

Im planning to upgrade my suspension and plans to install lowering springs and aftermarket shocks. I've contacted the local distributor in our country of H&R springs and they offered me the springs for the B15. I think it's a drop of 1.5"Front, 1.4"Rear. (btw, they are selling it to me around $255/set)

My concerns are...
1. Will the H&R springs for the B15 fit the N16?
2. I know that the B15 have a QG18DE engine, my engine is only QG15DE. Will the size of the engine have an effect on the ride height of my car if i try to install the H&R springs? Since the H&R's were originally designed for the B15 with a larger displacement engine?
3. I've also asked another local distributor and they were offering me SheepDog springs(made in Japan) for my N16 (1.5" drop F/R) Do you have any feedback on these springs?
4. What other aftermarket shocks do you think can be compatible with my N16? (so far the only available shocks for N16 are Bilstein Gas-OEM specs and Koni Sports Shocks-I think it's adjustable)

Sorry guys if I have so much question.....The problem in our country is that we have very limited aftermarket parts for our Sentra. As of now, the aftermarket parts available for the N16 are only strut bars, wheels & tire upgrade, bodykits.

any inputs, comments or opinions will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

1. YES.
2. Probably yours will sit just a little higher. Although I doubt that the weight difference between QG18 and QG15 is more rthan 20Kg (1oKg per wheel) so it should be negligible.
3. No.
4. B&G, Hotbits, JIC-Magic FLTA2RS Series, ...

Chris


----------



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks hpro123 for the reply atleast now i know that the springs for the B15 will fit the N16.


----------

